# Long Island Golden Retriever Club Training Session



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

The LIGRC will be having a training session Sept. 16 at Otis Pike Preserve on Long Island, NY. Flyers and dead birds are available. Our sessions are newbie friendly. Come and train for our upcoming Hunt Test.

For more info contact Justine Lorentzson 631-549-0504


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

gdgli said:


> The LIGRC will be having a training session Sept. 16 at Otis Pike Preserve on Long Island, NY. Flyers and dead birds are available. Our sessions are newbie friendly. Come and train for our upcoming Hunt Test.
> 
> For more info contact Justine Lorentzson 631-549-0504


Thank you for the invite. I love your club events. Unfortunately our calendar is already taken that day. But maybe next time :wavey:


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Perhaps we will see you at our Hunt Test?


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

gdgli said:


> Perhaps we will see you at our Hunt Test?


Not me, we are still between Junior and Senior.
I hope next year !!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I forgot to mention that after our training session we will have our gundog stakes. Participants will get flyers on land and at the water. Yes, two flyers in the gundog stakes. My club does try hard to put on a good event.

For those not used to going to club trials, it is not uncommon to have a dead bird club trial.


----------

